# Annika Kipp comes back!



## borstel (1 Apr. 2013)

Nachdem das Magazin "Push" bei Sat.1 floppte, bekommt Annika Kipp nun eine neue Sendung beim Ableger Sat.1 Gold: Ab 22. April moderiert sie montags bis freitags um 17.00 Uhr "Echt Gold – Mein Magazin" mit täglich wechselnden Themen. Die Woche beginnt mit Produkt-Tests. Der Dienstag wird "Echt schön"…

der nächste Flop!!!


----------



## günterelke (1 Apr. 2013)

wer schaut das schon.?.Besser wieder ins Frühstücksfernsehen


----------



## Punisher (1 Apr. 2013)

danke für die Info


----------



## knuddelbär (2 Apr. 2013)

naja sollte es wieder ein flop werden der playboy wäre auch noch da


----------



## Max100 (3 Apr. 2013)

Da wird nicht nur die Sendung floppen, sondern auch dieser Ablegersender


----------



## fredclever (3 Apr. 2013)

Die Annika hat weiß Gott besseres verdient, als so etwas. Vielleicht schaut sie sich nach einem neuen Fernsehsender um, besser wäre es.


----------



## biwali00 (4 Apr. 2013)

sie sollte eigentlich seit dem 25. märz wieder beim ffs sein....komisch...


----------

